#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  Internet in Laos

## moylo

Hi
   Living and working in Laos the internet has been expensive compared to Thailand. Unitel are now offering 3g sims with good speed which I use both on my computer and galaxy mobile.  The rate for internet access only works out to around 90kip per meg at present.

Cheers mark

----------

